# No CVS Ident when using git



## putin.is.a.thief (Jun 9, 2020)

Just did *buildworld* on sources tree checked out from https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd
It produces config files with an empty $FreeBSD$ ident:


> *$ sudo cat /var/tmp/temproot/etc/ddb.conf *
> # $FreeBSD$
> #
> #  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
> ...



My original files have a good ident:


> *$ cat /etc/passwd *
> # $FreeBSD: releng/12.1/etc/master.passwd 337882 2018-08-15 23:18:34Z brd $
> #



No changes made to the working copy:


> *$ git status*
> On branch releng/12.1
> Your branch is up to date with 'origin/releng/12.1'.
> 
> nothing to commit, working tree clean



I also wonder is it OK that my kernel became


> *$ uname -a*
> FreeBSD host 12.1-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 #1 3135379a043(releng/12.1)-dirty: Mon Jun  8 02:02:01 CET 2020     root@host:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64


after I patched one file in kernel source code ?


----------



## Jose (Jun 9, 2020)

Ident doesn't really work with Git because individual files don't get their own version. Instead, the whole source tree at a particular point gets a commit hash. You can enable ident in Git if you insist see here:








						How do I enable the ident string for a Git repository?
					

How do I enable ident $Id$ on files in a Git repository?




					stackoverflow.com
				




But keep in mind that all files are going to have the same commit sha:








						Why ident attribute doesn't work in Git like CSV/SVN
					

Why ident attribute doesn't work in Git like CSV/SVN - git-ident.md




					gist.github.com


----------



## putin.is.a.thief (Jun 9, 2020)

I just noticed mergemaster detects every file as changed because the 'new' configs (from /var/tmp/temproot) have an empty $FreeBSD$ tag. Is it OK to maintain the configs in /etc with such ident?


----------

